

Google C++ Style Guide - kinglizard86
http://google-styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/cppguide.xml#Enumerator_Names

======
orian
And for a whitespaces, line-lengths this great tool can be used:
[http://clang.llvm.org/docs/ClangFormat.html](http://clang.llvm.org/docs/ClangFormat.html)

clang-format-diff.py -i -style=Google -regexp= _.cc|_.h

